# Rhythm Alarm Clock



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

picked up for 3.99 from a charity shop, i am sure this one was worth a little more than what i paid - runs smooth and has kept perfect time for the past few days

Anyone know any information about Rhythm clocks? - just says made in japan no,51129 on the back.

i am guessing 1970's or is it a 90's remake? - i would guess it was 70's just due to the design and heavy tobacco stains i had to wipe off, although it came up as good as new underneath!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Cue Frank Ifield music :-

"I remember You-ooo"

Those were very popular in the dya, although I can't tell you anything about them at all. Bever mind - - ENJOY!

:lol:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I rather like that - very retro!

If it works you got a good bargain - enjoy!


----------

